# The ultimate COOKIE recipe



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 6, 2007)

First if this works, & some try it just give me my props...as I have been searching for a recipe that will send you flying with the least amount of food, but with good flavor, I got screwed up on 2 firecrackers,  and that was it I said there has to be a better way to do this(besides vaporizing) so I took my personal recipe and just added 'erb where ever I could. Please let me know if there is something I didn't explain well enough I tried .........I used:


1/4oz. Decent commercial hydro bud
( I took this and just used one of those hand graters and ground it as fine as I could, then removed whatever stems that wouldn't crush.)
1/2 cup salted butter
( I used a double broiler method: i.e a Pot with water and a bowl on top so the boiling water touches the bottom of the bowl, I let this do it's thing for about 20-25 mins stirring occassionally.)
**(When done put the mixture thru a fine stainer or cheesecloth, squeeze then open it up, and pour the hot water from your pot gently over the strainer/cheesecloth do this right over your bowl of butter, press the herb until there is no more liquid coming from it. Now I toss half of the herb, and mix the rest right in with the other ingrediants, you barley even notice the herb in the mixture.) Who knows if the left over mixture has any value? If someone can prove that it is not useful we could just omit it from the recipe NP! 
I do this because I try to use as much of the herb as possible, and I can't even tell it is in the batter, but on the same note I don't want to use too much as I don't want to feel like I am eating grass in my cookie.***

***(you have to let the water, and butter mixture cool in the fridge until it seperates itself. Once this happens remove the butter, it should be on top, and discard the water as it is equivilant to bong water!) 

1 1/3 cups sifted flour,(u don't have to sift)
1/2tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup packed brown sugar( lite or dark doesn't matter)
3/4 tsp vanilla extract
1 egg
10 oz. Bag of chocolate chips of or liking there are like 20 different kinds to choose from on the baking isle, u don't have to use the entire bag be creative.

While your butter mixture is setting in the fridge: combine Salt, flour,and baking soda in a bowl, mix well.

In another small bowl mix: Egg,vanilla, brown sugar & your half of the pressed and drained herb mix this well let stand an hour place in fridge until your butter is done, as you will be mixing the two together later(egg mixture & butter).

Once it is all done combine butter,egg, vanilla, & B sugar until it is smooth & creamy. then slowly combine this mixture with the dry ingrediants(flour,B soda, & salt) do this with a fork you want it all moist,but to a consistancy that you can form little balls about 1 inch big, also you want to roll your balls in chocolate chips of your choice( I use Toll House Milk chocolate Peanutbutter swirl chips). yuummmmm do this with your batter, taking extra special care that each cookie is about the same size. 

*****Okay I have made the cookies my batch made 18 cookies, so that is 7g divided by the 18 cookies is .39g per cookie the cookies didn't tast the best so I put chocolate chips in a double broiler, and melted them added a few drops of mint extract. hummm it made some chocolate mint dipping sauce, that if you dunk your cookies, and place them in the fridge for an hour or so it makes them just like the cookies you get at the cookie store in the malls.. If you made 20 smaller cookies your ratio would be 7g divided by the 20 cookies =.35g per cookie. I at 4pm today ate two cookies that is approx. .78g u can say .75 or 3/4 of a gram. We will see curious to see how long it takes to kick in.... So PLZ let me know if I should make adjustments to the directions..THX!!
I am not sure how many this will make I will keep you posted. I am waiting on the cannabutter to seperate... I will also keep you posted on how the high is from it how long it takes, and so forth.....I hope I can edit this post a couple of times... wish me luck


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 6, 2007)

i bought a 5 quart crock pot. i am just adding 2lbs of butter to 1/2lb of white widow bud trimmings. i let you know if i can sill type later. i wish us both luck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 6, 2007)

hell i can't type now. just starting the cooking. low for 4 hours?


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 6, 2007)

*So fdd what is your ratio grams per tsp.????? that is what I am trying to find out in all these recipes.. I want to know pretty close to how much I am taking in to see if it is worth the money to even cook with it. *


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 6, 2007)

aaaaaaaa math. i don't know. i guess i'll figure it out when i eat some. i figure i'll just put a tablespoon on my BAKED POTATOE tonight


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 6, 2007)

That sounds good.... I wish I had enough to make 2.5 lbs of it...man i'd eat butter 24/7...lol


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 10, 2007)

I get 24 good sized cookies from my mix. I use cannabutter AND 1/4 ounce of very good bud. So, just in bud alone, that would be 0.58 grams per cookie, or just a little over half a gram. A quarter of a cookie gets me nice and high. A half a cookie gets me completly whacked.

Vi


----------



## Bigbud (Feb 10, 2007)

ViRedd said:


> I get 24 good sized cookies from my mix. I use cannabutter AND 1/4 ounce of very good bud. So, just in bud alone, that would be 0.58 grams per cookie, or just a little over half a gram. A quarter of a cookie gets me nice and high. A half a cookie gets me completly whacked.
> 
> Vi


 
MMM they sound nice...... Can i have a cookie


----------



## ViRedd (Mar 4, 2007)

So ... how did everyone's cookies come out??

Vi


----------



## Crayola (Mar 16, 2007)

fuck this sounds awesome i think i'm gonna have to try this recipe out this very evening lol


----------



## Crayola (Mar 16, 2007)

don't know what those images are... hah


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2007)

still have a pound left. had to give some away. i use it in the evenings for a solid 8 hours of sleep. knocks me out everytime.


----------



## dogeldoo (Dec 14, 2009)

thts friggen awsome. thanks i needed a good recipe to follow.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Nov 15, 2010)

What temp do you find to be the best for this recipe? +rep if you answer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2010)

GreenNerd420 said:


> What temp do you find to be the best for this recipe? +rep if you answer.


i always cook mine at 325.


----------



## zakky (Dec 1, 2010)

as an answer to your question on whether or not to put in weed, you basically transfer all the THC into the butter after you cook it the first time(btw i cook it for about 2 hours to be on the safe side) and that should be why they didnt taste too well, theyll still taste a little like weed but you wont need to have any chocolate dippin sauce although it does sound great 

so youre welcome to keep puttin your weed straight into the batch but i wouldnt advise it


----------



## muldrowe (Nov 16, 2012)

I loooove the taste of weed after being simmered in butter. I'll literally eat it straight, as long as it's cannabuttery. so good.


----------



## RaraAvis (Nov 25, 2012)

Gonna try the cookies today. I have a great brownie recipe, or also, yesterday, I made peppermint/chocolate bark and it was very good, very easy and pretty tasty. Oh, and it worked


----------



## gioua (Nov 25, 2012)

How the heck are people reviving old threads from 6+ years ago.. cant even find half my posts a week old!


----------

